
NoScript extension officially released for Google Chrome - XzetaU8
https://www.zdnet.com/article/noscript-extension-officially-released-for-google-chrome/
======
mj_olnir
Serious question: what use cases are there for using NoScript with Chrome? My
assumption is that people using NoScript are concerned with data collection,
and wouldn't use Chrome as a result.

